# Scroll Saw- Dremel 1671



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi All, I just aquired from Craigslist a Dremel 1671 Type 1 Scroll Saw. It is pretty good working order a bit of rust and needs some Saw Dust Cleaned out of it. I am wondering if any one here has this saw and could tell me the type of blades it takes. All the blades the gentleman had were already broken. I also wold liek to find a manual if anyone has some suggestions.

I am really hoping to get it running and having some fun with yet another facet of woodworking.

Thanks everyone.

CtL


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

maybe someone who does more scrollwork will correct me, but as far as I know scroll saws are pretty standard, the only thing you need to find out is whether you can use pinless blades. the saw will definitely accept standard blades with pins in the end like a coping saw blade, which hook into slots on the top and bottom arms of the saw. it will either have clamping mechanisms built into the top and bottom arms, or require little brackets which have set screws to attatch to the blade. check if you have either of these, then just choose the blades to suit your purpose.

the pinless blades are cheaper, and available in a lot more styles, and thinner styles.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Go to Scrollsawer.com. They have a few reviews and a good forum where you can get the real lowdown on your saw.

Vibrations seems to be the problem with the less expensive scroll saws.

Have fun.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Call dremmel they will thell you what you need and if you tell them there is no store near you that sell dremmel they will sell drect. and at a good price.
Chuck


----------



## liljimy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

Call Dremel for "free" pdf or hard copy manual…. Must know Type #
Different 1, 2, or 3.


----------

